# APBT PEDIGREE HELP



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ACCESS TO AN ONLINE PEDIGREE
I DO HAVE THE UKC NUMBERS
IS THERE A WEBSITE OR DOES ANYONE HAVE ACCESS
THEY ARE A PURPLE RIBBON BRED AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER 
ANYONE PLEASE HELP


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Do you know the mother and fathers registered name?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm going to lock this. You've already started a few threads asking for help looking up your girls' lineage, and already been given some information. Please don't clutter up the forums with more threads asking the same.


----------

